# Survey on racism in sports in Australia and its effect on sporting participation



## hot_dog_2004 (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello, I am a Year 12 student conducting a survey for my Society and Culture HSC major work. My major work is on the prevalence of racism in sports in Australia and its effect on sporting participation and interaction with sporting media outlets. If you're available, I would appreciate you completed my survey!









The Prevalence of Racism Within Sports


Hello! I am an Australian Year 12 student conducting a survey for my Society and Culture HSC major work. My major work is on the prevalence of racial discrimination in sports and it's effect on sporting participation and interaction with sporting media outlets. This survey will include...




docs.google.com


----------

